# myxomatosis



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

hi does anyone know how much it would cost the get 2 dwarf rabbits vaccinated against myxomatosis? i really have no idea


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Heyy.

When I done my Toby. They charged me £22.00 for the myxi.

So i guess it would be about £44. but some vets charge different. Hope i helped 

x


----------



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

yh u did help thanks  i will except to pay up to £50 then im new to indoor rabbit keeping so im jut trying to work out the costs


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Cool.  Good Luck with the bunnies when you get them. If you need any help feel free to PM me. :thumbup:

x


----------



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

ok that is really a big help :thumbup:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Myxi and VHD both need doing and usually you pay for both as a course, it works out cheaper that way. I pay about £20 for the course for each of mine, remember though myxi is done twice a year so take that cost into account as well. Your best bet is to look for a good rabbit vet and ask them for the price as all vets are different, some charge silly ammounts and others are quite cheap. Do look for a vet thats good with rabbits though, if you tell us where abouts you are roughly we can probably point you to one we know of on here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I pay about £20 per vacc, and as Kammie said don't forget Myxi is a twice yearly vacc. 
Also when you look into getting the vhd jab sorted please make sure that your vet uses Lapinect and NOT Cylap, as Cylap has been know to cause a lot of problems but some vets won't inform you of this


----------



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I pay about £20 per vacc, and as Kammie said don't forget Myxi is a twice yearly vacc.
> Also when you look into getting the vhd jab sorted please make sure that your vet uses Lapinect and NOT Cylap, as Cylap has been know to cause a lot of problems but some vets won't inform you of this


thanks this helps alot and i am so sorry to hear about your rabbit i sore some pictures of a rabbit with it :frown:
last year when i had my old rabbit it got very ill and we thought it was myxomatosis becouse he had all the symptomes :sad: so we are taking extra care when we get the new ones


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

My vet charges £25.00 per rabbit, i think each vets vary


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my good vets charge £36 for the mixi and vhd course this includes a very thorough health check and claw trim if needed

Berine - the rescue I volenteer at use cylap (their vets are poop) do u know anywhere I can read up on the differences?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> my good vets charge £36 for the mixi and vhd course this includes a very thorough health check and claw trim if needed
> 
> Berine - the rescue I volenteer at use cylap (their vets are poop) do u know anywhere I can read up on the differences?


No problems hun, here are a couple links that you might find helpful.

http://www.englishrabbit.org.uk/cylapreport.pdf

Cylap reaction


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My vet charges about £17.50 for the myxo and then another £17.50 for the VHD if they are done at the same time.... something like that anyway  x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

my vet is £15 for myxo and £10 for VHD


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Place i work charges £22 for myxo and £22 for VHD. Or to get them both done costs £38, and the vacc are given 2 weeks apart.


----------

